# 65% or 80% let off for target shooting w/release



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Got a question. Do you shoot your bow at 80% or 65% for target shooting and why? Multiple answers are OK


----------



## pbc (Sep 8, 2007)

*let off for target*

personally I shoot only 65% letoff on all of my equipment, to gain all of the performance that I can get from the equipment. I have shoot the 80% letoff but the differance in the prefomance was noticable.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I don't shoot a hook, but anyone that can get off a string smoothly and consistently with the big letoff holding less than 10 lbs with a hook or whatever gets my vote............


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

pbc said:


> personally I shoot only 65% letoff on all of my equipment, to gain all of the performance that I can get from the equipment. I have shoot the 80% letoff but the differance in the prefomance was noticable.


What is the difference? I've only shot 80% let off.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*65%*

I prefer 65% because at 50 pounds draw weight it gives me about 16.7 pounds of holding weight. Holding weight in balance with mass weight is the key to holding still. Personally I don't see how people can reach their potential as a target archer holding 11 or 12 pounds. Low holding weights are counter productive to solid aiming and the string path can be easily deflected by the archer. Just my .02
Jbird


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Jbird said:


> I prefer 65% because at 50 pounds draw weight it gives me about 16.7 pounds of holding weight. Holding weight in balance with mass weight is the key to holding still. Personally I don't see how people can reach their potential as a target archer holding 11 or 12 pounds. Low holding weights are counter productive to solid aiming and the string path can be easily deflected by the archer. Just my .02
> Jbird


well said!


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Jbird said:


> I prefer 65% because at 50 pounds draw weight it gives me about 16.7 pounds of holding weight. Holding weight in balance with mass weight is the key to holding still. Personally I don't see how people can reach their potential as a target archer holding 11 or 12 pounds. Low holding weights are counter productive to solid aiming and the string path can be easily deflected by the archer. Just my .02
> Jbird


Well said.... it is also extremely easy to induce unwanted torque into the bow at full draw.....


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

I shoot 65%. I just switched from shooting high let off for about 5 years or so. To me the wall seemed harder and I felt I also held better.


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

65 % letoff for indoor at 50lbs
80 % letoff for outdoor & 3D at 60lbs


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Jbird said:


> I prefer 65% because at 50 pounds draw weight it gives me about 16.7 pounds of holding weight. Holding weight in balance with mass weight is the key to holding still. Personally I don't see how people can reach their potential as a target archer holding 11 or 12 pounds. Low holding weights are counter productive to solid aiming and the string path can be easily deflected by the archer. Just my .02
> Jbird


I tried 65 last year and the arrow launch seemed faster. I guess that makes sense since the weight at full draw is a bit more. Looking for different options when I replace the string in the fall.


----------

